# HAYDN complete string quartet cycle recordings showdown..............



## Itullian

Aeolian vs Angeles vs Kodaly vs Buchberger vs Auryn vs Tatrai

What say you as your/the preferred set of the complete Haydn string quartets?


----------



## Art Rock

I can't compare the various sets - but I have always been very happy with the complete Kodaly set on Naxos.


----------



## Ukko

Seems like this was done recently. Anyway, of those listed the Tatrai is the only acceptable set.


----------



## KenOC

Ukko said:


> Seems like this was done recently. Anyway, of those listed the Tatrai is the only acceptable set.


An interesting opinion. You should really consider contacting those other quartets and letting them know that their efforts are unacceptable. Perhaps they might be moved to try again, and maybe even get it right this time. Hmmm?


----------



## realdealblues

I can't really comment on Buchberger or Tatrai as I haven't heard either of those sets.

Auryn or Angeles would be my pick over Kodlay & Aeolian.

Auryn if I had to choose, but I would easily be happy with the Angeles as well.

I have read the Tatrai set is similar to the Angeles as far as playing and interpretation so the Tatrai set may be good as well. Buchberger I haven't read or heard anything about.


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> An interesting opinion. You should really consider contacting those other quartets and letting them know that their efforts are unacceptable. Perhaps they might be moved to try again, and maybe even get it right this time. Hmmm?


I'm pretty sure the Angeles will be willing to do it again, long as they get payed. I have their set; no performance rises above 'central standard', removing the prime incentive for purchasing the set rather than individual CDs by other outfits. Aeolian and Auryn should probably wait awhile - develop new insights. Kodaly, I'll make no comment - they've hung it up, haven't they? Buchberger I'll admit I haven't heard.


----------



## Blake

I like Aeolian quite a bit. Although I haven't heard the rest, so a comparative opinion is non-existent.


----------



## APL

My favourites are by
Kodaly Quartet
Angeles Quartet


----------



## starthrower

Streaming both the Angeles, and Buchberger Quartets. I like the playing of both equally well. It's a matter of the recorded sound. With the Buchbergers there's more ambiance. The Angeles sounds more like close miking technique. But their tone is beautiful.


----------



## KenOC

Just a note for those wanting Haydn's complete string quartets but who are tight with a penny: Amazon has the VoxBox with all the quartets, played by the Fine Arts Quartet and the Dekany Quartet, for under ten bucks* (download). These are good performances, sound is fine, on modern (not period) instruments. As a bonus, the VoxBox has works often omitted from other sets, including the supposedly dubious Op. 3 set**.

*It was 99 cents when I got it!
**Does anybody _really _think Hoffstetter could have written these? Trust me. No.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

KenOC said:


> Just a note for those wanting Haydn's complete string quartets but who are tight with a penny: Amazon has the VoxBox with all the quartets, played by the Fine Arts Quartet and the Dekany Quartet, for under ten bucks* (download). These are good performances, sound is fine, on modern (not period) instruments. As a bonus, the VoxBox has works often omitted from other sets, including the supposedly dubious Op. 3 set**.
> 
> *It was 99 cents when I got it!
> **Does anybody _really _think Hoffstetter could have written these? Trust me. No.


Ater checking out all the preferences, with the exception of this one, the very last, I was ready to post the Vox Box as my top choice. Since you nailed it...........:tiphat:


----------



## Over the Rainbow

I like a lot TATRAI quartet but they took thirty years to finish the integral. So their technical performances have evolved strongly we can hear that in the recordings
One of their best = opus 76 ; one of their worst op 1,2,42,103.
the recordings of their "good time" are simply the reference for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

KenOC said:


> Just a note for those wanting Haydn's complete string quartets but who are tight with a penny: Amazon has the VoxBox with all the quartets, played by the Fine Arts Quartet and the Dekany Quartet, for under ten bucks* (download). These are good performances, sound is fine, on modern (not period) instruments. As a bonus, the VoxBox has works often omitted from other sets, including the supposedly dubious Op. 3 set**.
> 
> *It was 99 cents when I got it!
> **Does anybody _really _think Hoffstetter could have written these? Trust me. No.


https://www.classicselect.com/colle...mega-box-digital-download?variant=35004647110

$.99

My only choice.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bump. I'm curious to pick up a complete set. 

So far leaning toward either the Kodály or Buchberger sets for obvious reasons (price). I have three or four of the Kodály individual discs and I'm very impressed with their playing. 

What else is worth looking into? Any full sets on period instruments? I know there is the Festetics Quartet which is apparently rare and expensive now. Anything else?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Leipziger Streichquartett has a complete recording on MDG. One of my favorite ensembles these days


----------



## joen_cph

I've had Buchberger but skipped it for Angeles. They are very, very different obviously.


----------



## flamencosketches

Is the Buchberger considered a HIP, period instruments cycle?


----------



## Bulldog

flamencosketches said:


> Is the Buchberger considered a HIP, period instruments cycle?


I believe the Buchberger does not play period instruments but is considered HIP in approach.


----------



## Rogerx

Try this guys, wonderful playing.


----------



## SanAntone

My favorites:

Festetics
Mosaiques


----------



## wkasimer

Bulldog said:


> I believe the Buchberger does not play period instruments but is considered HIP in approach.


That's how I'd characterize their Haydn.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bulldog said:


> I believe the Buchberger does not play period instruments but is considered HIP in approach.


Thanks. This might be the one for me


----------



## wkasimer

Re Buchberger:



flamencosketches said:


> Thanks. This might be the one for me


Although I have lots of individual sets of various Haydn quartets that I prefer (e.g. Op. 33 with the Apponyi Quartet, Op. 50 with the Tokyo), the Buchberger is the complete set that I've kept. I culled Angeles and Aeolian, and never felt the need to own the Kodaly after hearing a couple of installments. The Tatrai recordings are good, but I don't believe they're available as an integral set.


----------



## SanAntone

If you can get past the ugly cover art the *Auryn Quartet* complete set is a very good modern instrument set.

View attachment 145380


----------



## Ras

I have two complete sets:
The Angeles quartet on Philips - a digital recording
and an older analog recording from the 1970's by the Aeolian Quartet on Decca 
and I like them both. Sound is better on the Angeles Quartet recording, but the Aeolian sounds okay. 
Performance wise they are both on modern instruments.

My favorite Haydn string quartet recordings are the Mosaique on Naive - a beautiful period recording - but they only play half of Haydn's quartets and I think it is OOP on CD. You can stream it though.

There is also a good not-complete box by the Amadeus Quartet on DG.


----------



## MrMeatScience

SanAntone said:


> If you can get past the ugly cover art the *Auryn Quartet* complete set is a very good modern instrument set.
> 
> View attachment 145380


The cover art reminds me of the wall paper at the "Haydn Explosive" exhibit/tour at Esterhazy, but his head was a little more misshapen there...


----------



## Sdg

I’m wondering how many listeners can identify each Haydn’s quartet from the first bars of whatever movement. Very, ver few, I suppose; therefore I can’t imagine anyone able to memorize nearly 80 quartets in 6/7 different editions.


----------



## Rmathuln

I have boxes by the Kodaly, Angeles, Aeolian, and Festetics Quartets as well as the Vox MP3 set.

I also have 8 volumes (2 CDs each) by the London Haydn Quartet on Hyperion. One remains to be issued with Op. 76/77 and that will be a complete set on period instruments.

I listen to the Hyperion volumes the most, but that is likely because of the sets listed above those are the ones most recently added to my collection.

I am least pleased with the Angeles. They seem routine, plain, uninspired.

If culling becomes required I would likely aim to keep the Kodaly and Hyperion sets more than the others.

I am collecting the individual SACDs by the Chiaroscuro Quartet on BIS (3 so far) as they are issued. Quite pleased with those.


----------



## starthrower

> I am least pleased with the Angeles. They seem routine, plain, uninspired.


I spent a good chunk of change on that box but I can't get into it at all. I thought maybe I just didn't like Haydn quartets but maybe I haven't heard the right performances. Plus the CD envelopes are all sealed shut which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## SanAntone

Modern set: *Alban Berg Quartet*

View attachment 145787


Period Instrument set: *Festetics*

View attachment 145788


----------



## Josquin13

I don't think buying a 'complete' box set is the ideal way to go with Haydn's String Quartets. I have much preferred buying recordings of his various SQ opuses piecemeal, over time. (Can you really listen to his string quartet opuses all at once, anyway? Is that even desirable?) Here are the quartet groups that I've most enjoyed in Haydn:

I. On modern instruments,

--Orlando Quartet--they recorded the Op. 76 Quartets, nos. 4 & 6, and the Op. 54 quartets for Philips: 



, and later the Op. 64 quartets, nos. 4, 5, & 6, with Arvid Engegård as their 1st violinist. All of the Orlando Quartet's Haydn recordings go with me to my desert island, but especially their Op. 64 recording: 




--Takacs Quartet--on Decca, the original Takacs Quartet made exceptional recordings of the Haydn's Op. 76 and Op. 77 & 103 sets, and more recently the current group has recorded the opuses 71 & 74 for Hyperion. Their Op. 76 set for Decca is great: 



, but I've liked all of their Haydn.

--Parkanyi Quartet--The Parkanyi's Op. 54 set is superb and well recorded, too, especially if you want to hear Haydn played with a bit more tonal heft in the strings. However, I may slightly prefer the Parkanyi's earlier recording of the OP. 54 set, when they were the Orlando Quartet in their former incarnation. The Parkanyi's Op. 33 set is excellent too, but here I prefer the Apponyi Quartet on period instruments, Quatour Mosaiques, and perhaps Cuarteto Casals.

--Panocha Quartet: this is an underrated quartet, and their Haydn is excellent. I've particularly liked their performances of the more rarely recorded Op. 55 set: 



. They've also recorded the Op. 76 set, and the Seven Last Words on the Cross: 



. When in doubt, you can seldom go wrong with Czech musicians.

--Gewandhaus-Quartett: this is an exceptional quartet in the classical repertory: 




--Das Ulrich-Quartett--an excellent Op. 20 set, on the Denon label--hard to find, but well worth searching for.

--Tokyo String Quartet--an excellent Op. 50 set, on DG: 




And the very good,

Jersusalem Quartet
Prazak Quartet
Chilingirian Quartet--Op. 71
Auryn Quartet--the complete quartets.
Alban Berg Quartett: 



Amati Quartett--Op. 50 set.

I've not heard the Kodaly Quartet.

II. On period instruments, my favorite groups are as follows,

--Schuppanzigh Quartet--they've recorded three volumes of selected Haydn quartets on the Accent label. These are among my favorite performances of Haydn SQs on record:














Apponyi Quartet--ditto what I said above, the Apponyi's Op. 33 set is a great favorite, and one of the finest period recordings of Haydn SQs in the catalogue, IMO:










--Quatour Mosaiques--all of their Haydn is first rate, too--a good example of Quatour Mosaiques' playing is their Op. 77 set, and Seven Last Words on the Cross, and again, these are among my favorite Haydn SQ performances on record:










--Cuarteto Casals (the Casals quartet plays with period bows on modern strings)--another wonderful Op. 33 set: 



.

And the very good (in order of preference),

--Festetics Quartet--a complete set, if I were forced to recommend a complete Haydn SQ set, this is the one I'd pick.

--L'Archibudelli--The Last Three String Quartets (the Op. 77 set, nos. 1 & 2, and 103): https://www.youtube.com/watch?
--C...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1605259005&sr=1-1v=w8daw92d4O8&list=OLAK5uy_kHXMHXrn__tpsD4_lYKteoEiNCmWP3p_o[/url]

--London Haydn Quartet--they've recorded a complete set, but I'm not sure its all been released yet.


----------



## Josquin13

There was a TC computer glitch or malfunction on my post above: For some reason, the TC page won't print two period quartets that I recommended at the bottom of my list. They are the Chiaroscuro Quartet in the Op. 20 quartets, and The Amsterdam String Quartet, who recorded two volumes of selected Haydn Quartets for Channel Classics (in audiophile sound). I placed both groups in the "very good" category on period instruments, above the London Haydn Quartet.


----------



## Merl

I have the Kodaly set, Jossie, and it's very good. I have bits of pieces of some of the others you mentioned and agree that the Orlando quartet are impressive. I need to listen to a few more though.


----------



## starthrower

> Can you really listen to his string quartet opuses all at once, anyway? Is that even desirable?


I don't think it is. And I went against my better judgement buying a big box set by one ensemble.


----------

